# KC on the conner watching dogs!



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

If you would please keep us informed about KC


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Heard open was a tough triple with flyer being the longest bird. Success rate is around 50% as per my informant. Qualifying was very tough and was thought that maybe 10 of the 25 would be back to the second.

All I know regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

20 back to Open third:
1,3,5,6,7,8,14,18,21,26,27,31,37,39,50,51,52,54,56,62
Crazy hard cross wind blind. Quite a few pick ups. Nice, hard blind. 

Qual to the fourth:
4,5,6,15,16,20
(second hand on these)


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

They didn't finish the qual yesterday?


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Jiggy said:


> 20 back to Open third:
> 1,3,5,6,7,8,14,18,21,26,27,31,37,39,50,51,52,54,56,62
> Crazy hard cross wind blind. Quite a few pick ups. Nice, hard blind.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jiggy & Joe ! Go Trotts


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to water marks:
1,3,5,6,14,18,27,31,37,51


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! to Scott Dewey & Louie/Chuck & Mary Jane for the Open Win!!! That's two wins in a row for that team!!!! Way to go!!1


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Any callbacks from the first series of the derby?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

birdthrower51 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! to Scott Dewey & Louie/Chuck & Mary Jane for the Open Win!!! That's two wins in a row for that team!!!! Way to go!!1



*Way to go Scott and Louie!!!!! Congratz to Rock River and Chuck and Mary Jane!!!


Aaron*


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! to Scott Dewey & Louie/Chuck & Mary Jane for the Open Win!!! That's two wins in a row for that team!!!! Way to go!!1


SECOND THAT!

Rock River is off to another great start! Good showings this year for Scott & Issac and the AMs as well!

Congratulations to all!

JS


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Qual placements:
1st- Isaac-Eckett
2nd-Blue-Morehouse
3rd-Turq-Trott
4th-Taser-Marr
RJ-Cal-Norwood
J-Wiley-Dewey

Second hand info. 
Congrats to all.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open placements:
1st-Louie -Dewey
2nd-Zoom-Carlisle
3rd-duece-Eckett
4th-Dell-Eckett
RJ-Arson-Trott

I don't know Jams. 
Congrats everyone!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats to Schweikerts/Rock River, jim c., and all Open placemts and jams!! Way to go LOUIE SCHWEIKERT!!!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby results:
1st- Riot-Trott
2nd-Libby-Wright (Mrs Trott) 
3rd-Zink-Trott
4th-Ben-Eckett
RJ-Skippy-Bottcher
Js-Copper-Faltys
Goose-Trott


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Amateur Results:

1. 31- Gauge- Ahlers, Hughes and Westfall!!! Way to go Q's for National Am!!

2. 32- Louie- Schweikert!!! Q's for National Am!!! Woo Hoo

3. 20- Al- Hayden, Piriano

4. 19 Ben- Ahlers, Hughes

RJ- 14 Dazee- Bohonsack!!!!

Jams- 45 28 6

Congratz to all!!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## R.Sage (Sep 21, 2008)

Way to go Trott!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

WHOO HOO Schweikerts, Rock River and Louie!!! Back-to-back Open WINS and qualified for both Nationals!!!! Way to go!!



Aaron Homburg said:


> *Amateur Results:*
> 
> *1. 31- Gauge- Ahlers, Hughes and Westfall!!! Way to go Q's for National Am!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Aaron. It was nice having three of ten in the last series. Great job of handling by my co-owner, Bruce Ahlers, getting 1st with Gauge and 4th with Ben.

Should be noted that Gauge is your dog's(FC Buck) littermate and that two in the last series, my Buck and Cuervo, are littermates sired by FC Buck.

John


----------

